# Einen Teil in einer Seite laden ohne Frames



## dg87 (19. Dezember 2007)

Hallo, ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit, ohne Frames zu arbeiten.

Ich bis jetzt noch nicht begonnen, d.h. ich suche nur nach Möglichkeiten.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, ohne Frames und iFrames einen Teil der Seite zu laden (position und so mal egal, hauptsache nur obs geht. Mit php oder sonst was

Wäre nett für Vorschläge


----------



## Maik (19. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

mit der serverseitigen Scriptsprache PHP und der include()-Methode lassen sich Inhalte dynamisch in ein Dokument laden.

In den PHP-Tutorials findest du hierzu diverse Anleitungen, Stichwort: "... index.php?section=links"


----------



## dg87 (19. Dezember 2007)

Jo ich kann auch PHP sehr gut
nur mit welcher Funktion oder welche Möglichkeit? Is nicht für mich, aber ich frag halt mal rum


----------



## Maik (19. Dezember 2007)

Hast du dich nicht mal in den empfohlenen PHP-Tutorials umgeschaut?


Sichere php include() Links
Andere einfache Art für z.B. index.php?section=links
Einfache Art für z.B. index.php?section=links
Navigation über die URL "index.php?section=index"


----------



## hubbl (22. Dezember 2007)

Ich glaub PHP wird hier rein gar nix bringen da es Serverseitig ist 
Was du suchst ist AJAX, damit kann man Inhalte dynamisch und unabhängig nachladen.


----------

